

Worth waiting to build a product full of killer features like Gran Turismo 5? - badgergravling
http://onlineracedriver.com/2010/08/29/gran-turismo-5-hard-drive-install-rpg-mode-and-sequel-already-on-the-way/

======
konad
astroturf

